
The Quest for the Perfect Office Chair: Why we haven’t found it - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/design/2012/05/ergonomic_office_chairs_a_visual_history_photos_.single.html
======
jseliger
Other discussion:

How to hack yourself a standing desk:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2438140>

Good Aeron / knock off alternatives:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1588203>

